# Info/Date On ST1336LE Professional



## 454 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi All,

New member here and looking for a new (to me) snowblower. I came across a guy selling an Ariens ST1336LE Professional, but I haven't been able to find much about it. Can you guys help? Seller gave me model# 924500 and serial# 000680. Any idea how old it is, any issues with this model, and is his asking price reasonable ($800)? Condition looks good, not much rust, if any, and he says it's almost like new. Seller is in Northern IL around Chicago if that makes any difference. 

Thanks!


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forum !!!

That series started around 1989 till 1995 or 96, I forget the exact dates but those are a good ballpark number. Price seems good if in nice condition. Check to see if the front augers are loose / move a little on the shaft or are rusted solid. With the machine not running... You grab the augers with both hands pull down on one side and hold tension then try to move up and down the other side to see if it moves freely while you are still holding tension on the opposite side. It should slightly move a little bit, then you hold tension on the side you just checked and see if the opposite side is also loose or moves a little bit, if you have no movement while holding tension on one side that means it is Rusted to the shaft. If it is Rusted the shear pin will not break when you encounter an obstacle and it could damage the gearbox. The other thing to check for on these style machines is a worn-out impeller bearing... With the machine not running reach in down through the Chute of the bucket and grab the shaft and try to see if it moves up and down. If it does move up and down that means that impeller bearing will need to be replaced. Also you must check the axle bearings as they tend to be bad also, lift up the machine by grabbing the handles and look at where the axle goes into the snow blower housing there should not be a lot of movement there, when the bearing is worn the axle will move a lot where it connects to the bottom of the snowblower chassis, usually from looking at the handles the right side one wears out first and then the left side one. I would also look to see if there is a lot of blue smoke from the muffler when you start up the machine, if there is a lot of blue smoke it tells you that that engine has a lot of hours on it. 
There are other things to check, but those four the most common things that go wrong with those machines. Even if some of the things I mentioned you find need repair, it is still a tank of a machine and with a little love and caring it should be around for another 40 years. Good luck with your purchase and once again welcome to the Forum.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

id say 2004 2005 was last yr 924 series
le is not a pro series dle is pro 
if it has the cast iron gear box and the differental its a pro
the le still has the pro 16 inch rakes and the full size pro bucket
you can check my pics 
i sold a restored 924128 1332le with impeller kit
cab
tach
new belts
new impeller bearing
fully painted
oo grease gearbox
etc for 950
i thought all 36 inch machines got the cat iron gearbox pro machines in 36 have battery start
I know after 2005 dle meant pro
you could get 2008 1130dle and that had a alum gearbox but that was not the fullsize bucket


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

924517 is the 1336dle pro
if it has the oval light built into the dash its around what i said
if not follow shaws lead
around then you could get it in both the old style bucket or the new style bucket
924517 is the old style bucket my 924128 was the new style bucket


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

Model 924506 is a 36" 13 HP with the oval headlight from the 2002 to 2004 model years.


----------



## 454 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks for the replies and info so far. Really helpful. 

The unit does have an onboard battery on the back of the bucket. However, it doesn't have the oval headlight. It's a rectangular light mounted to a post/bracket. Chute rotation is by manual crank, not the newer style motor. Decals on the bucket have LE (not DLE from what I can see), but does say "Professional" under the model name. I'll see if I can post pics later today if that helps. Seller is a little over two hours away so I'm trying to get as much info as possible before going to see it in person.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

The headlight setup (rectangular on a pivot) sounds like mine, a 1024 Pro from 2000, I believe. Mine is a 924120. 

Mine has the cast iron gearbox, and a differential. Also the newer-style bucket (taller intake, and different side profile from the one on my '93-94 ST824. 

They didn't use LE/DLE terminology on labels on my machine.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> The headlight setup (rectangular on a pivot) sounds like mine, a 1024 Pro from 2000, I believe. Mine is a 924120.
> 
> Mine has the cast iron gearbox, and a differential. Also the newer-style bucket (taller intake, and different side profile from the one on my '93-94 ST824.
> 
> They didn't use LE/DLE terminology on labels on my machine.


Yes iam thinking 2000 myself now
its not in 2002 manual
its right in that range thats a beast of a machine to turn its 350 lbs plus
unless i had a long drive with not much turning i would get a newer blower 28 or 30 sho
30 sho 414cc is my fav machine in 21 inch tall bucket


----------



## 454 (Feb 6, 2018)

1132le said:


> its right in that range thats a beast of a machine to turn its 350 lbs plus
> unless i had a long drive with not much turning i would get a newer blower 28 or 30 sho
> 30 sho 414cc is my fav machine in 21 inch tall bucket


Wow, I guess I didn't realize it was that heavy. But my driveway is about 270' long with half of it 12' wide and the other half 35' wide. Also have 60' of driveway approach to clear up by the road. Sidewalks are another 200' (but the city does those if I don't want to).

How difficult is this machine to turn? Is it balanced over the tires reasonably well where it pivots easily, or do you really have to horse it around?


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

The machine should look like this...


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

454 said:


> Wow, I guess I didn't realize it was that heavy. But my driveway is about 270' long with half of it 12' wide and the other half 35' wide. Also have 60' of driveway approach to clear up by the road. Sidewalks are another 200' (but the city does those if I don't want to).
> 
> How difficult is this machine to turn? Is it balanced over the tires reasonably well where it pivots easily, or do you really have to horse it around?


My 1332le was 335 lbs i think it was plus it had a cab on it and a 20 lb weight kit
I coudnt use it in posi i had lots of turning to do or choose not to it also had pin lock wheels not the diff
Iam 6'3 245 lbs i found it hard to turn
I play hockey and go to the gym can bench 275 a few times 
that machine is a beast its built like a tank imo
long drive like yours is what its made for


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That picture appears to show a flathead engine. Mine has an OHV. 

454, welcome, by the way! My machine has a much smaller bucket (24"), of course, so it's lighter, my manual says ~260 lbs, I think. And mine has no starter battery. 

Check the manual to confirm whether this model # has a differential. 

But it's still no featherweight. And with the differential, yes, it's trivial to turn. With the differential unlocked (working), it can pivot in-place. So handling is easy. Now, open differentials will allow wheelspin if just 1 wheel gets on something slippery, like ice. If you have traction problems, you can then lock the differential, to lock the two wheels together like a solid axle. That's much harder to turn. But you can lock/unlock it by twisting a knob on the left wheel, if it has a diff. You have to stop moving to change it, but you just do it by hand, there's no tools involved.


----------



## 454 (Feb 6, 2018)

Here are some pics from the seller's ad. Looks clean, but if the machine is 18-20 years old I'm a little apprehensive of spending $800.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

454 said:


> Here are some pics from the seller's ad. Looks clean, but if the machine is 18-20 years old I'm a little apprehensive of spending $800.



Best machine made at the time
as i thought the 1336 le did have the cast iron gearbox and the diff
if that was the 1332le it would have the alum gear box and pin lock wheels
that weighs 350 lbs for sure
looks to be in pretty good shape for 450 500 its a steal
my 1332 le was worse shape and i thought i stole it for 300 cash and a table saw i got for nothing
yours has battery start cast iron gearbox and diff and 36 wide over the one i got
Still a beast to turn in posi
its not in the 2002 2005 manual
id say its a 2000 or 2001
that oh358 tec is a great engine i loved mine 17 ft lbs of torque a real 11.8 to 12 hp
i set the max rpm to 3725 and put and impeller kit on it and nothing could stop it threw snow 50 feet and slop 40 feet


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

RedOctobyr. It is a OHV per the specs in the manual. The manual is dated 1999.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah, the actual machine in the ad pics is definitely an OHV. The manual was showing a flathead, but I'm glad the blower is actually OHV.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If your control panel looks like this there are little screw on rubber boots availabe to protect those switches. Auto parts store, online, farm supply, ....

https://www.fleetfarm.com/detail/ga...y71PFJ9mol3XQl_gtSR1k0g1rKF_QqOsaApRxEALw_wcB
https://www.google.com/search?q=bat...rome..69i57.5784j1j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## sewman (Aug 12, 2018)

I had a 1136 that would throw snow on my neighbors 16'roof from 50' away,great machine except the handles were cracking @ the bottom where they bend,might want to check that.They aren't hard to steer though as long as you pull the diff pin so you turn on single wheel drive ,then re-engage it when your going straight.I sold it used a truck a big PITA & now have a old 1979, 1032 that's great.


----------

